# Wheel brush



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm after a wheel brush to clean fiesta st-line wheels. The gaps are a bit tight can only just get my finger in there. Been looking at wheel woolies which look good but seem expensive. Anyone got any recomendations?

I plan on deep cleaning the wheels and then sealing with raceglaze wheel sealant. Then I'll just use normal shampoo to wash. Is this a good plan too?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I think the microfibre madness incredibrush flat version gets good reviews from people with limited access

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incredibrush-flat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Managed to get a picture uploaded. These are the wheels.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

*microfibre madness*

I think I bought a flat micro-fibre brush from Aldi a month or so ago at a tenth of the cost of the on linked above.

I think we need to recognise 'being ripped-off' when we see it.


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah the wheel brushes do seem to be a lot of money. Although the wheel woolies do look like a good bit of kit. Not sure they would fit in the small gaps though.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Croques said:


> I think we need to recognise 'being ripped-off' when we see it.


I agree with lots of things but find with most detailing hardware the more expensive stuff works a little better. For example I have a bucket full of wash Mitt's including several check versions but my dooka pad and microfibre madness mitt are so much nicer to use than the cheaper ones.

I assume the handles etc would have a better feel on the premium brushes but expect the wheel would be as clean from either brush if a good a solution is used.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Croques said:


> I think I bought a flat micro-fibre brush from Aldi a month or so ago at a tenth of the cost of the on linked above.
> 
> I think we need to recognise 'being ripped-off' when we see it.


There's a world of difference between being "ripped off" and paying a little more for products that are made to a level of quality, otherwise you could say the same regarding most products talked about on this site.

I've not seen the Aldi brush, but if it's anything like these cheap supermarket cleaning wands then it's nothing like the MM brush.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Adamv said:


> Yeah the wheel brushes do seem to be a lot of money. Although the wheel woolies do look like a good bit of kit. Not sure they would fit in the small gaps though.


The WWs should fit through the gaps OK, it's just whether they'll also clear the brake discs and calipers. What's the gap like between those and your wheel barrels?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

The smallest wheel woollie will be marginal whether it'll fit through the small holes.
Take a look at the EZ-Detail brushes. They squeeze down lots, but do flick stuff when brushing . There are some youtube vids of the gaps they can get into.


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

The EZ detail brushes should fit.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/ez-detail-brush


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> The WWs should fit through the gaps OK, it's just whether they'll also clear the brake discs and calipers. What's the gap like between those and your wheel barrels?


Thanks
Got quite a bit of room between the caliper and wheel so not worried about that gap. I think the medium wheel woolie would fit fine. The gap in the spokes is my main concern. How compact does the smallest wheel woolie go down to?


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

I wasn't that keen on the EZ brush as they look quite rough and i have heard they snap quite easily. But will have a look at them again. Cheers.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a picture I took of the two smaller WWs and the Sainsburys flat brush which I use a lot. 


http://imgur.com/stE6FPs

The handle of the WWs is very strong and only the small one is particularly narrow. I still think you'll have trouble getting the small one through the small holes in your alloy.

HTH


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks blurb. Looks like if the small wheel woolie will go down to about half inch then it should fit fine.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

I personally don't like any of the expensive wheel brushes I've tried as they never seem to get right into the tight corners of the spokes etc. I find by far the quickest and most dexterous tool is my hand in a microfibre wash glove which can get into every small gap and all the way to the back of the barrel.


----------

